# Shed transformation!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Found a shed on the property I hunt a few years ago and gave it to a buddy that owns his own business and makes custom knives. I asked what he could do with shed and this what he produced! I wish I had the original pic of the shed but I don’t.

His company name is Tuckahoe Knives check it out if it’s something your interested in. Not trying to sell anything to anyone just mentioned where I had it done. I gave him the option to put whatever he wanted into the antler knife wise. 
The cool thing is the little Brow tine is a little stop for your hand.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice knife


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

*Very *very cool.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool looking knife. Interesting name for his company 🤔


----------

